# What is the best recovery method for AMD opteron CPU's fiber



## wcook101 (Nov 17, 2015)

In case this has been gone over a million times and for some reason i cant find that post, I apologize. I have about 100 pounds of these AMD Opteron CPU's and i have gotten all the copper heat sinks popped off. I noticed what looks like gold under some of the CPU marked X2. Is this gold?
Should I remove all the pins, incinerate and then treat ash with AP or just removed the pins and treat with AP If I do it without incinerating will I get all the gold?
I included a photo of the CPU After we popped off the top.
Thanks.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hundreds of posts, literally days of reading worth. 
Many possible approaches, no point to list them all again. You can use search function on forum and choose what will sit you the best. 
One hint though - what you see is what you get. There is no "hidden gold" inside no need to incinerate fiber part. Do collect small ceramic capacitors on top and bottom they do contain some silver and maybe even palladium. Collecting enough of them is exercise in patience.


----------



## wcook101 (Nov 17, 2015)

Ok Thanks. I tried a number of different criteria in the search box. I tried Green fiber cpu and a few others but just got info I didnt need. What is a good search?


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2015)

Good search mean to spend time researching all possible approaches. You need to understand what you are doing and what is happening. Do not take me wrong, I suggested search because if you will go through posts already made about green fiber CPU and threads about AP and other processes your question will be answered. You will learn a lot of new things along the way.

You do not need to rush with recovery stage, material you want to process is what we call low yield material here. It sure looks nice but that is just an illusion.

I suggest library section on forum, that and posts there will answer all you need to know and more.


----------



## wcook101 (Nov 17, 2015)

I was just curious if there was something I was missing in regards to getting at all the available gold. Our yields were low so I wanted to know if there would be a greater yield if we used incineration. I didn't think there was, and you have acknowledged that as well. 
The yellow on the heat sink is gold too right? They are rare, the opterons without the X2 do not have the yellow square. I realize I can test this, im hoping you will be kind enough to just pass on the info and save me the effort. I'll make it up to you somewhere down the line.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 17, 2015)

It is gold plating however half of it is covered with solder. This solder do contain indium. I sold about 40 of them on ebay say 2-3 years back for much more than any gold on them. I think that lid is tin or nickel plated copper so I would say that you will get more if sold as copper scrap than any gold you will be able to recover from lids.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi and welcome, just curiosity. You say your yields are low, how low, and compared to which yields. Previous yields you obtained?
It was like you didn't know anything about this CPU, then sounds like you have already processed them. Please be clear, tell us up front and don't let us guess.

Marco


----------



## wcook101 (Nov 19, 2015)

Marco,
My yields were low in comparison to assays I have had done at various test facilities over the years. I have been a buyer but not a processor of industrial gold scrap for many years. We had a contract with a very good small company for assay and some small scale refining. The owner of that company is retiring. Previously we were getting about 8.00 per pound for this material at todays spot price, our last in house effort yielded about 6.00 which is why Im here asking this question. 
I didn't know anyone would want to know a detailed back story. I'll keep that in advisement.


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 20, 2015)

I would guess you sent only pins to assay, and so you only processed pins. How did you processed them.

Marco


----------

